# Sunday thoughts - Hindus, holy cows, onions, garlic, sex and zero!



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

When you think of all the scientific,mathematical,astronomical discoveries that Indians made thousands of years ago and the diet of the Hindu it wouldn't surprise me to find out that even 3 thousand or so years ago, the very learned Hindu holymen/thinkers/scientists had already worked out that beef is not good for the human stomach, colon,intestines and is extremely difficult for the human system to digest.....sooooo...theory time: said holymen/scientists/thinkers decreed that the cow was a sacred animal and should not be eaten.
(I have major problems digesting beef and as a consequence eat very little)

Also combined to the fact that when I visited the Hindu temple in Neasden, London, shortly after it opened in the early 90s, a Hindu monk there told me that devout Hindus don't eat onions or garlic either.
(I sometimes experience breathing problems if I eat onions or garlic) 

So perhaps even with onions and garlic the Hindu holymen/thinkers/scientists had discovered that effect on breathing and perhaps other negative effects from the eating of onions and garlic....and so incorporated that into their religion too.

In conclusion, in my opinon, based on my own discoveries and problems with foodstuffs it would seem that Hindu holymen/thinkers/scientists were way ahead of the field when it came to dietary concerns and findings....and perhaps incorporated all their findings into their religion.

They were also well ahead in mathematics and astronomy and other scientific fields. That said a lot of the Hindu discoveries, like the chinese discoveries, were not discovered by the Western World until the middle ages. For example the Hindus discovered/created the concept of Zero, the nothingness before the number 1.

All in all then it would seem that the Hindu diet is a healthy one, and leads to a healthy life when, preferably, coupled with plenty of adventurous sex - the Kama Sutra. I mean if they were right about the food, and scientific matters I have no reason to then doubt the Kama Sutra.

Eat Indian this evening, save your colon!


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> All in all then it would seem that the Hindu diet is a healthy one, and leads to a healthy life when, preferably, coupled with plenty of adventurous sex - the Kama Sutra. I mean if they were right about the food, and scientific matters I have no reason to then doubt the Kama Sutra.


I like the way you think. 

I also agree that religion is used to explain a lot of things.

Andy B.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

The only bad effect I've ever noticed that garlic has on breathing is on everyone else!

I'm afraid if I have to give up onions, garlic and well-aged rib-eyes (and well-chilled martinis :tongue2 to extend my life, the Grim Reaper might as well bring it on and put me out of my misery.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

That is why Hindus use Asafoetida or Hing which is made from Fennel Bark as a replacement for garlic and onions.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*om...om...raaaaange!*

jains tend to avoid onions and garlic while only a few hindu brahmins do. most hindus dote on onions and garlic.

beware of ayurvedic medicines. an indian brahmin housemate, here in kabul, warns that they often contain high levels of heavy metals such as lead and mercury, and this is repeated in the website by james randi, who exposes fraudulent magicians and so forth.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ajo said:


> That is why Hindus use Asafoetida or Hing which is made from Fennel Bark as a replacement for garlic and onions.


Ah ah, I didn't know that Asafoetida or Hing were garlic/onion replacements.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

turban1 said:


> jains tend to avoid onions and garlic while only a few hindu brahmins do. most hindus dote on onions and garlic.
> 
> beware of ayurvedic medicines. an indian brahmin housemate, here in kabul, warns that they often contain high levels of heavy metals such as lead and mercury, and this is repeated in the website by james randi, who exposes fraudulent magicians and so forth.


Interesting. No wories though, if there's one thing I don't do its herbal and alternative medicines. 
As for the Jains, very extreme types, those are the ones that wear masks to avoid swallowing and thus killing insects.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

What prompted this thread?


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

I hardly feel I know enough about Hinduism or the other Indian religions to offer a relevant opinion on their merits. However, I have travelled in India, and have been left with mixed feelings about some of the things I have seen there. In my view, all religions can be said to serve a purpose of helping people make an accommodation with various trying circumstances, often on the premise that a life of hardship will be rewarded in the after-life, or the next life. My feeling was that Hinduism and Buddhism do that very well, almost to the point of inducing a fatalistic acceptance of what otherwise might be deemed utterly unacceptable. 

I have to say, I do enjoy a good steak.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Karl89 said:


> What prompted this thread?


Thinking


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Ah ah, I didn't know that Asafoetida or Hing were garlic/onion replacements.


I worked in a wholefood warehosue once where we used to send new starts to check if the Asafoetida had gone off. Just open the lid and give a wee sniff. One guy did it every day for about a month.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Red meat??

I'm willing to chance it!!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Thinking


Since it seems you haven't been told this before - its neither wise or polite to share every thought you have.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Karl89 said:


> Since it seems you haven't been told this before - its neither wise or polite to share every thought you have.


Perhaps that's why God invented the Interchange??


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Karl89 said:


> Since it seems you haven't been told this before - its neither wise or polite to share every thought you have.


Whoa!!!! An all out unprovocated attack! So what is your problem? If you don't like it, don't read it. 
The normal thinking people on the interchange interact quite well without your input, perhaps you could do us all the favour of ensuring it stays that way.

I initially thought your question was genuine, hence my honest answer. I see now it wasn't & for some reason you've got your panties in a twist over something

By the way, I don't need your permission or your approval to start threads.

And isn't Nimrod a wonderful piece of music?


----------

